# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет новые интеллектуальные ПК в модельном ряде ноутбуков ThinkPad

## Labs

*
**Минск, 27 февраля 2019.* – На Международном мобильном конгрессе ([Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]) в Барселоне компания Lenovo сообщила о самых свежих обновлениях в линейке продуктов ThinkPad: добавлены модели T490s, T490, T590, X390 и X390 YOGA. Lenovo также представила модели Lenovo 14w с Windows 10 и Lenovo 14e Chromebook, помогающие повысить производительность работы, а также полностью обновленный мобильный дисплей ThinkVision M14 и наушники X1 ANC, которые позволяют максимально улучшить работу распределенных рабочих групп.
Дизайн и инженерная компоновка новинок основаны на базовых принципах Lenovo, и линейки ноутбуков ThinkPad T и X по праву наследуют девиз: инновации, которые приносят пользу потребителям. Понятие рабочего места быстро меняется, и пользователи ждут от компании новых устройств, которые обеспечивали бы подключенность нового уровня, делали ноутбук центральной частью “цифрового гардероба”. Свежие модели ThinkPad обеспечивают такую подключенность за счет беспроводного устройства LTE-A, защищают пользователя благодаря решению [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и гарантируют первоклассный потребительский опыт с помощью дисплеев высокого разрешения, звука Dolby AudioTM Premium и обновленных клавиатур ThinkPad.
Совершенно новый внешний вид серий ThinkPad T и ThinkPad X включает множество функций, которые обеспечивают пользователям полноценный опыт использования устройств:Функции ThinkShield, включая ThinkPad PrivacyGuard1 с PrivacyAlert и физической защитой камеры ThinkShutter2 доступны на большинстве моделей.Новый ThinkPad BIOS с возможностью самоисправления.Высокоскоростной блок WWAN для наилучшей связи с внешним миром, обеспечивающий скорость соединения вплоть до гигабит, использующий решение Fibocom L860-GL CAT16 LTE на модели T490.Модели T490s, X390 и X390 Yoga используют самый последний Intel® Wi-Fi 6 Gig+.Двойные микрофоны с чувствительностью 4 метра и диапазоном охвата 360oДисплей высокого разрешения с поддержкой Dolby Vision™ на всех устройствах серии T.Новый дисплей с пониженным расходом энергии на T490s и T490.Последние модификации процессоров восьмого поколения Intel® Core™.На сегодняшний день в мире продано уже более 140 млн устройств ThinkPad, и базовым принципом этого продукта всегда была фокусировка на дизайне и инженерном совершенстве. Это позволило обеспечить пользователям высочайший уровень комфорта и удобства использования, долгий срок службы, а также максимальную безопасность данных переносных устройств. В 2019 компания взяла за основу подход, именуемый “Умная подключенность” (Intelligent Connectivity), и использует эти принципы в своих инженерных разработках.
*Универсальная подключенность, которая сохраняет вас на связи*
Новое поколение пользователей, ценящих технологии, выходят на рынок труда. Эти сотрудники хотят совмещать работу с обычной жизнью, не меняя своих привычек и предпочтений. Для них важны как профессиональные вопросы, так и взаимодействие в социальных сетях, общение, поэтому им необходимо постоянно оставаться на связи. Все модели ThinkPad включают в себя высокопроизводительный модуль Wi-Fi и опционально глобальный LTE-A. Модель ThinkPad T490 выводит подключение на новый уровень, ведь она поддерживает CAT16 LTE-A с антенной 4×4 UltraConnect, что обеспечивает скорость соединения до гигабит и максимальную силу сигнала. Модели ThinkPad T490s, X390 и X390 Yoga также включают в себя технологию Intel® Wi-Fi 6 Gig+ с Bluetooth 5.1 для соединения премиального уровня. Эти решения для доступа к данным в плотной информационной среде позволяют пользователям увеличить производительность своего труда.
*Где бы вы ни были, оставайтесь под защитой*
Мир онлайна полон угроз и опасностей. Мы часто слышим о взломах и хищении данных, нарушении личных цифровых прав. Пользователи хотят защиты своей личной информации и данных. Практически каждый день мы открываем ноутбук, участвуем в видеоконференциях и раскрываем конфиденциальные данные. Чтобы защитить каждого пользователя, Lenovo использует ThinkShield.К примеру, биометрический считыватель отпечатка пальца обеспечивает повышенную защищенность и более надежную процедуру авторизации и работы в сети.ThinkShutter – это решение, физически закрывающее камеру, доступное на всех вариантах камер, защищает вас от хакеров, подключающихся к видеонаблюдению.ThinkPad PrivacyGuard активирует защиту экрана по одному касанию кнопки. PrivacyAlert может предупредить вас, если кто-то подглядывает из-за плеча.Компания также заметно улучшила ThinkPad BIOS. Наиболее важным изменением стало появление графического интерфейса пользователя, что позволяет упростить навигацию в BIOS. Целый ряд улучшений в безопасности BIOS, а также его управляемости дают пользователям и IT-администраторам новые возможности по настройке.Администраторы могут удаленно устанавливать пароли для супервайзинга или привилегированного доступа на уровне защиты BIOS.Могут ограничивать доступ к портам, надежно стирать данные с жесткого диска с использованием Secure Wipe или удаленно управлять запуском системы через WiFi PXE Boot или HTTPs Boot.Но самая впечатляющая новая возможность – это самовосстановление. Новый BIOS способен самостоятельно вернуться к необходимой резервной копии в случае повреждения или атаки со стороны вируса. Это защищает пользователей от хакерского нападения на уровне кода низкого уровня, программирования устройств.*Наши чувства дают уникальный опыт работы с устройством*
Высочайший уровень пользовательского опыта достигается за счет звуковых и визуальных ощущений. Инженеры Lenovo буквально одержимы задачей по созданию тонких и легких ноутбуков с лучшими дисплеями, великолепным звуком, передачей голосового сигнала и легендарной клавиатурой ThinkPad, которая сама по себе – отдельный класс устройств.Монитор с контрастностью 500 нит и поддержкой Dolby VisionTM создает картинку с невероятной насыщенностью цвета, контрастом и яркостью, обеспечивая самые лучшие впечатления от просмотра. Мы также разработали монитор высокой четкости с пониженным потреблением энергии и контрастностью 400 нит на основе технологии низкотемпературного поликристаллического кремния (LTPS) для более долгой работы батареи.Аудиоконференции по технологии VOIP могут иногда вызвать такие проблемы, как низкое качество звука, искажение голоса или шумы на заднем плане. Впервые в серии продуктов ThinkPad T и X мы встраиваем два микрофона повышенной чувствительности, которые заметно улучшают качество работы на конференциях VOIP, особенно в ситуациях, когда в звонке участвует много людей, а сам он происходит в шумном помещении. Система Dolby AudioTMPremium колоссально улучшает звук.“Прогрессивный дизайн ноутбуков ThinkPad открывают наш диалог с пользователями, – говорит Джерри Парадайз (Jerry Paradise), вице-президент Lenovo по портфелю коммерческих продуктов. – Как только наши инженеры подключаются к делу, мы уверены, что обеспечим интеллектуальное решение, основанное на многолетнем опыте разработок и ноу-хау. И единственная цель этих усилий – опыт конечного покупателя”.
*Раскрытие потенциала работников на первой линии*
Работники “первой линии” составляют основу успеха бизнесов в таких сферах, как индустрия гостеприимства, розничная торговля, путешествия и производство. Их зачастую обходят стороной при обновлении корпоративного парка ПК. Предоставьте этим сотрудникам такие устройства, как Lenovo 14w и 14e Chromebook, и ваши работники максимально раскроют свой потенциал. Устройства Lenovo 14w и 14e Chromebook разработаны с прицелом на сотрудников, в их основе – процессоры AMD, которые созданы, чтобы уверенно работать в цехе или на фабрике. Дайте технологию всем вашим сотрудниками, и отдача не заставит себя ждать.
*Lenovo 14w с Windows 10*Производительность AMD A6-9220c.Тонкий и легкий, 17.7мм и 3.39 фунта, крышка из алюминия.14-дюймовый монитор FHD с функцией IPS touch.Клавиатура, защищенная от жидкости.Батарея 57 В-ч, позволяющая работать целый день.*Lenovo 14e Chromebook*Производительность AMD A4-9120c.Тонкий и легкий, 17.7мм и 3.27 фунта, крышка из алюминия.14-дюймовый монитор FHD с функцией IPS touch.Клавиатура, защищенная от жидкости.Батарея 57 В-ч, позволяющая работать целый день.Консоль Google Management и G-Suite.*Крутые аксессуары для мобильного работника*
Новый мобильный дисплей *ThinkVision M14* представляет собой простое и удобное решение для людей, работающих в дороге. Он позволяет показать информацию коллегам или клиентам. Оба порта USB-C могут быть использованы как для зарядки устройства, так и для его вывода в качестве второго экрана. Ультратонкий монитор с высоким разрешением размером 14 дюймов (толщиной 4.6 мм) обеспечивает картинку с контрастностью 300 нит и адаптируется по высоте для вашего удобства. Он весит всего 595 грамм. ThinkVision M14 – отличный спутник путешественника.
Наушники *X1 ANC,* профессионально настроенные Dolby для систем, созданы для исключительного удовольствия как во время отдыха и развлечения, так и продуктивной работы. Эти наушники сочетают в себе технологии ANC (активное шумоподавление) и ENC (подавление внешних шумов), а также управляются голосом и имеют драйверы, разработанные Dolby, позволяющие отсеивать шумы на заднем плане во время телефонных звонков. Для разработки гибридного шумоподавления мы заключили партнерство с Synaptics AudioSmart. Наушники могут работать в беспроводном режиме через Bluetooth 5.0 или соединяться по USB-C.

----------

